# Foam for target?



## Bonecrusher86 (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey guys. I've been thinking about making a target but i don't want to use clothes...I've been thinking about some foam and I came across this in a search. Just want your opinions if you think it will work well if I cut, stack and compress them with ratchet straps

Here are some pics.. It is 1/4" hi-dense closed cell foam.


















Here's the link for anybody interested too

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-x-24-x-...072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec4c217f8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bonecrusher86 (Dec 7, 2012)

Anybody?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LaMedic (Nov 11, 2012)

Probably wouldn't last as long as one filled with old clothes. The foam would break down after repeated hits. But hell if its cheap and tickles your pickle have at! If your happy with it and it saves you 75 bucks for a target I'm thinking it might be worth a try.

Instead for ratchet strapping I'd stack them like you want and epoxy the sides so it holds them all together. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bonecrusher86 (Dec 7, 2012)

They sell some with sticky backings... I just figured this would work cuz it would be like the blocks targets that my local archery range has...it's all stacked foam like this that's tightened down...but they're a lot bigger of course I think 4 x 4


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mtlenway (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been thinking in the same lines. Trying to find a foam type material I can stack that is reasonably price where I could build a 4 x4 for a couple of hundred to see if it would compare with the 4x4 Blocks selling for in excess of $700. If your shooting mostly field tips I would think you should hold up fairly well and could possibly be reasonably decent for tune in broadheads as long as your not cutting it to pieces with dozens of broadheads. I would be interested in seeing what you come up with. Please post.


----------



## mtlenway (Nov 5, 2012)

I have actually price out using poly closed cell foam to build a field target and to build a 42" x 48" target i have figure it would cost in excess of 600.00 just for the foam. At that price you may as well just buy a block. Even if you are looking a making a smaller target, say 24" x 24" x 18" I figure it would cost approximately $250 (i recently purchased 22 x 22 x 18 block at Cabelas for 90.00)


----------



## N0.6Hunter (Jun 29, 2011)

I would personally put a 1/4" layer of Buna-Rubber on the front of the target so it last longer. It will make it more difficult to pull the arrow but the rubber is self healing so it will never get to torn up. You can get Buna-Rubber online and its relatively cheap. Here is mine with about 500 arrows gone through it.


----------



## Bonecrusher86 (Dec 7, 2012)

$260 for 20yd roll...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mtlenway (Nov 5, 2012)

depending on the width and thickness of the foam it will still be very spendy. Using 1/4inch foam, you will need no less than 128 layers to get a 30 in tall target. A 30"x30"x16" target using 1/4 foam will require approximately two rolls. I think you have a great idea and hope you able to build the target affordably. Please keep us posted on your progress, where you find your materials and their cost. Best of Luck.


----------



## N0.6Hunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Buy it by the Sheet, I also forgot to mention my work has rubber sheets laying around like nuts and bolts....My bad


----------



## bow4bulls (Aug 2, 2010)

Make your target out of 2x10 or 12 one for top and bottom
Then run 4, 1/2" treaded rods through the ends (2 for ea. end) and compress them. It works great.
You can add wheels and a handle to move the target around the yard. 
I make these with cardboad and it works.
would like to have some of your foam if your interested in getting rid of any PM me.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yup, the key to making those layered foam targets last is to compress them some. the type of foam used as underlayment for plastic laminate flooring is just what you need. it's cheap and easy to get in 3 foot wide rolls at the big box stores. just pile up as many layers as you want and then do as "bow4bulls" suggests. cardboard works good too, if the target is kept indoors. the club I used to belong to had a 22 shooter line of compressed layered cardboard bunks about 5 ft high and 4 ft wide. we had a yearly "rebuild day" once a year. the cardboard holds up pretty good, the club ran spots and animal leagues all winter with a full line at both, plus spot and animal round tournies and badger state games indoor.....they got used.


----------



## Loup (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a link to a PE foam supply for targets. Scroll to the bottom of the link, the 6 .lbs per cubic foot variety should build a dense target
http://www.foamforyou.com/polyethylene_foam.htm#archery target


----------



## steiny93 (Jul 20, 2010)

I used some carpet pad; some recycled stuff its pretty awesome. 70lb hunting carbons at 10 yards and my 8 year old daughter can easily pull them out.
I just rolled it up and racket strapped them together.
been outside for 2 years; works awesome


----------



## flyfishwv1 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have lots of foam pieces at the house. largest pieces are 1.75 x 16 x 24in. I've glued 12 together and made 4 or 5 targets so far. works great but I am going to try the idea of a rubber piece to increase longevity. I am willing to sell them for cheap as long as you pay shipping cost too. PM me if interested


----------



## flyfishwv1 (Dec 24, 2008)

flyfishwv1 said:


> I have lots of foam pieces at the house. largest pieces are 1.75 x 16 x 24in. I've glued 12 together and made 4 or 5 targets so far. works great but I am going to try the idea of a rubber piece to increase longevity. I am willing to sell them for cheap as long as you pay shipping cost too. PM me if interested
> View attachment 1589247


Let me clarify. I am willing to sell my extra foam pieces, not the targets I've made.


----------

